# 3mb Boat Ramps



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I plan on coming down and fishing the 3mb area soon. I have a 22' bay boat and want to know which ramp would be the best to put in, Pensacola side or GB side? Is one better than the other as far as getting in or out around a low tide if that's the case? It doesn't matter to me as I'll be coming from the Holt area. I have never fished this area, but plan on starting soon. Thanks.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Gulf breeze side can be tricky on a low tide. Your back tires will be half way in the water. 17th would probably be a better option.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

bakbone said:


> Gulf breeze side can be tricky on a low tide. Your back tires will be half way in the water. 17th would probably be a better option.


 
Thanks. Do you know what the clearance is on the bridge at the landing (Graffiti Bridge)? I have a t-top that's going to be right at 10' maybe a couple of inches more.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

bakbone said:


> Gulf breeze side can be tricky on a low tide. Your back tires will be half way in the water. 17th would probably be a better option.


GB side is tricky on low tide. You have to be backed waaay in there, but I can be done. Never launched on the other side.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

17th side


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I believe the 17th ave bridge clearance is 10' 8"


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

17th street launch :thumbsup:

https://www.google.com/maps/ms?t=h&...-87.787173&spn=0.706742,1.234589&source=embed


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, that should give me a good 4-5 inches of clearance, hmm. Maybe go on down to 14th and circle back on 98?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

is the launch on 17th st still free?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

17th ave is $5 bucks, if your coming from Holt take ì-10 to 110 to the end of 110 and go that way so you don't risk your T top


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Flguy32514 said:


> 17th ave is $5 bucks, if your coming from Holt take ì-10 to 110 to the end of 110 and go that way so you don't risk your T top


^^^^Yep

Just before you cross 3 MB, headed south/east, turn left at 17th Street.

I would not chance going under graffiti bridge


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. 110 sounds like the best option for me and probably quicker than Scenic.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

you also have the public ramp & bayou texar; more parking than 17th.
catch 'em up.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

DAWGONIT said:


> you also have the public ramp & bayou texar; more parking than 17th.
> catch 'em up.


May not be able to get under Cervantes with the tuna tower


----------

